
Node v5.0.0 (Stable) - dannynemer
https://nodejs.org/en/blog/release/v5.0.0/
======
EvanPlaice
What about the important question?

Where does v5 stand in terms of ES6/7 support?

[http://kangax.github.io/compat-table/es6/](http://kangax.github.io/compat-
table/es6/)

~~~
cadecairos
According to the changelog [1], the v8 version bump has provided the spread
operator and new.target

1\.
[https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/v5.0.0/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/nodejs/node/blob/v5.0.0/CHANGELOG.md)

------
as1ndu
Now that Node is really moving fast. do you think the IO.js fork is still
relevant?

~~~
maxharris
They merged back in May.

" _io.js has merged with the Node.js project again._

There won't be any further separate io.js releases (except for critical
security fixes). All of the features in io.js are available in Node.js v4 and
above."

[https://iojs.org/en/](https://iojs.org/en/)

